# Mejores software para dibujar esquemáticos de sistemas digitales?



## etp94 (Jul 25, 2016)

Buen día a todos!

He realizado un sistema dinámico para mi tesis en FPGA, y requiero de dibujar esquemáticos de bloques genéricos a los que les pueda colocar la cantidad de entradas y salidas según como lo haya diseñado en FPGA. 

Las suites de los vendedores de FPGA te generan estos bloques, pero las unidades se distribuyen según como le convenga al sintetizador por lo que es algo difícil de leer y resulta más fácil colocar unos cuantos bloques que describan las pocas secciones de mi sistema, por lo que estoy buscando un software para dibujar esquemáticos que tengan las siguientes características:

1.- Creación de bloques donde uno pueda colocar puertos de entrada/salida de cualquier longitud de bits
2.- Componentes digitales tales como multiplexores, demultiplexores, flip flops, logic gates
3.- Las características de simulación y PCB layout *no* es requisito 
4- Que sea gratis (puesto que solo lo ocupare una vez)

¿En su experiencia que tipo de creador de esquemáticos me recomiendan?

Gracias por leer!!


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 26, 2016)

Multisim, Proteus, Eagle y PCB wizard.


----------



## chclau (Jul 26, 2016)

Active HDL y HDL Designer.

Los dos tienen versiones gratuitas para estudiantes y/o evaluacion. Como eso cambia con el tiempo, te recomiendo entrar a sus sitios Web y ver cuales son las limitaciones de las versiones de evaluacion o estudiantiles.

El otro que se me ocurre es Visio pero me parece que no tiene version gratuita. Habria que ver algun SW tipo Open Office que sea compatible con Visio.


----------



## josemaX (Jul 26, 2016)

Que sea gratis y decente solo se me ocurre Kicad http://kicad-pcb.org

Lo que no sé es si se adaptará a lo que necesitas.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 26, 2016)

Mira esta página a ver si alguno te sirve


----------



## Scooter (Jul 26, 2016)

Hace años que sólo uso kicad
Para bloques genericos lo mismo te vale DIA que es para hacer diagramas de flujo etc.


----------



## Jhony9625 (Jul 27, 2016)

En mi experiencia me ha resultado mejor Proteus, tiene componentes hasta pa tirar pal cielo y en la construcción de PCB te da la oportunidad de construirlo tu mismo a mano o con un autorun, para mi es el mejor en cuanto a diseño de circuitos y simulación se refiere por su grandísima variedad de componentes y hasta te da las dimensiones del componente que vas a colocar para que tengas la certeza de que es el mismo en la vida real.

Saludos.


----------



## savad (Ago 28, 2016)

Uno gratis y facil de usar es PCBexpress, yo hago hay todos mis diagramas,  electricos,pneumaticos, electricos y por supuesto electronicos y hasta he hecho lay outs de panels electricos.

No, no tiene simulacion. Pero para hacer dibujos de simbolos de manera facil ... es dificil de igualar. Ademas  es gratis !!!


----------



## joquines (Ago 29, 2016)

Podrías utilizar Microsoft Visio


----------

